# What is your favorite finish routine?



## bnoles (Nov 13, 2006)

I thought it might be fun to take a poll on favorite finish methods.  Not looking for debates on which one is "best", just which one is favored over others that you like and use most.

This will be interesting and fun.


----------



## woodchuckd (Nov 14, 2006)

I use what I call the Fangar Finish.  Thanks Fangar.[8D]  Gatta tell you tho, DH modified it then complained that his finishes weren't as good as mine.  I told him to follow it to a "T".  When he did, he got a finish he liked![]


----------



## Penmonkey (Nov 14, 2006)

CA finish, lots of sanding.


----------



## keithz (Nov 14, 2006)

I use the CA/BLO finish as described by Russ.  It seems to work quite well for me.  at least, no complaints yet.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Nov 14, 2006)

The jury is still out.  I have ordered some enduro to try and I am currently using/trying plexi.


----------



## JTaylor801 (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keithz_
> <br />I use the CA/BLO finish as described by Russ.  It seems to work quite well for me.  at least, no complaints yet.



Ditto - I really love the way the pen feels after the CA/BLO treatment.  While I don't personally have examples...It appears it's very durable.  I finished a pen about 3 weeks ago that I carry with me every day.  It still looks as good today as it did when it was finished.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, I see Wayne and I both voted! []


----------



## darbytee (Nov 14, 2006)

Me too William. []


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darbytee_
> <br />Me too William. []



Thanks, Fred!  Wayne and I need all the support we can get! [^]


----------



## guts (Nov 15, 2006)

Fangars finish minus the sanding sealer.


----------



## bnoles (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by guts_
> <br />Fangars finish minus the sanding sealer.



I see where James is also recommending leaving off some of the early stages dna as well.  Don't know that he has specified which steps though.


----------



## Fangar (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bnoles_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Guys,

Actually nothing really has changed other than I omitt most of the DNA.  I was having problems with mine as I had an old can that had turned mostly to water.  Compressed air has been substituted for most of the DNA steps.  I also don't use the sanding sealer on some woods.  The thin CA in the process pretty much takes care of that.  Other than that, the posted finish is pretty much what I use.  I still use the DNA, early on in the sanding, so that if there is an excess of water, it has time to dry / evaporate prior to the actual finish being applied. 

Clear as mud?  []

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## cozee (Nov 15, 2006)

I read Fangar's method once and from there used it roughly. I now have a method I like and am very satisfied with. Smooth as glass in 6 easy steps. CA, wet sand, CA, wet sand, CA, wet sand, buff, buff, wax. I clean between each sanding step with rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Chuck B (Nov 19, 2006)

I use Fangars method. I printed a copy & keep it in a binder with the directions for the kits I do. I'm going to try the other types & see what one I like best. This way I can have everything in one binder.

Hey Cozee, Can you give a little more detail on your finish.


----------



## bob393 (Nov 23, 2006)

I still like friction.


----------



## mewell (Nov 23, 2006)

I sand to 600, the EEE Ultra Shine, then 4 coats (if you can call them that) of french polish, burnish with a soft cotton cloth, 4 more coats, burnish. Once I'm sure they're dry I assemble and apply Ren. Wax to keep finger prints off the metal parts.

Mark


----------



## gothycdesigns (Dec 3, 2006)

I use quite often a 50/50 Tung Oil and Lineseed Oil mix and then a HUT wax is used.

Ray
Gothyc Designs


----------



## Leather Man (Dec 5, 2006)

I used friction polish when I first started turning pens. Then I started using Enduro. Enduro is all I use now. I will try the "Fanger CA" method someday.
Ben


----------



## byounghusband (Dec 5, 2006)

I use CA/BLO ala Don Ward (It's Virgil).  I have thought about Fangar's method, but what I do works. 
If it Ain't Broke, DON'T Fix it!![]


----------



## ilikewood (Dec 5, 2006)

Just a little lacquer between the cheek and gum....I love dippin' lacquer![)]


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ilikewood_
> <br />Just a little lacquer between the cheek and gum....I love dippin' lacquer![)]



I still roll my own. [8D]


----------



## ilikewood (Dec 5, 2006)

You snuffin' your TSW again Lou?? []


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 5, 2006)

I've always used the wax finish, but coming around fast to the CA/Blo


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 6, 2006)

I like spray on lacquer, as I'm CA challenged.
Rob


----------



## alparent (Dec 8, 2006)

Nothing brings out the richness and beauty of wood like 5 or 6 coats of air brushed lacquer.


----------



## Grizzlyss (Dec 8, 2006)

Right now I am using Tung oil applied like a turning polish. I just rub it on, with the lathe on slow, then apply a little pressure to bring up the heat. I do that 3 or 4 time and I get a really fantastic looking finish. It is slow though, so I may try the CA/BLO method to speed things up a bit, but only if I like the finished results that is.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 9, 2006)

Plexiglas rules!


----------



## RogerGarrett (Dec 12, 2006)

I voted for CA glue, but the poll didn't give much option for augmenting the answer.

I use pure CA finish until the end - when I use a friction polish over the CA glue to complete the look.

Unlike others, I've found that 1 coat of thin and 2 coats of thick plus the friction (micro-mesh steps in both final two coats of CA) is a good finish for me.

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## bnoles (Dec 14, 2006)

Roger,

That sounds like an interesting twist and I may have to try it.


----------



## Freethinker (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ilikewood_
> <br />Just a little lacquer between the cheek and gum....I love dippin' lacquer![)]



I have wanted to try that but was unsure how to do it.

Could I ask how you handle the ends? ......what method do you use to keep the laquer from getting inside the tubes? Do you sand the ends lightly before assembly? 

What do you do about keeping the finish even, from gravity pulling it thicker on one side or at one end?


----------



## RONB (Sep 26, 2007)

I use the CA put down with the Delrin strips. Beautiful finish in a few coats,depending on the wood. Best thing I've found so far for a glass finish.IMVHO[]


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freethinker_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## toolcrazy (Sep 26, 2007)

I use Enduro exclusively, anymore. I can't stand the smell and the eye burn of CA.


----------

